

Words known only by men or only by women - micr0n
http://gnodevel.ugent.be/crr.ugent.be/archives/1628

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949183)
(121 points, 142 days ago, 126 comments)

